# 2009 Haunt Flyer



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Teary made a flyer to pass out this year due to our absence from this location last year due to prop damage(damn careless step-brother)










We encourage any locals with some time away from their own haunts to stop on by and say "boo".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Full size candy bars!!! You guys know how to treat the TOTs


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

When I was a kid and we found a house that had full size chocolate bars we start to trade bits of our costumes and go back! Poster looks good, sure your going to be busy!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hopefully we won't run out of candy this year. We have 90 candy bars, Wonka Lik-m-aid Fun Dip, Halloween Candy, 25-Ounce Boxes (Pack of 3)@@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@519OjhhHSSL, and the 35 count or so laffy taffy rope (like the dip and stix we found at kmart.)

Of course that doesn't count the spider rings, mini slinkys, temp tattoos, friendship bracelets, pencils and other little goodies we have to give out. 

Oh and HAHAHAHA on the edit Kouma! You can take credit for helping make them when you actually get them home since you usually forget stuff at work all the time. Either way I still love you!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, they'll make it home. I just have a bad habit of putting things i need to take home into my laptop case and then leaving the laptop at work to compile or process data


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks great


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks good.....way better than the onei through together this year


----------

